# Anyone have an Ikea Poang chair? *Update - I got one!*



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

*Update*
I posted a reply below that we got one! I can't believe after all these years of going to Ikea, we actually have one of these chairs.  I love it!

__________________________________________________________________

I've had a thing for these chairs for years now, and we're seriously considering buying one in addition to a new couch. I crochet in our current chair and it's gotten so beat up that it's incredibly uncomfortable. The Poang chairs seem super comfy in the store, but I'm wondering if they're all their cracked up to be. Anyone have one and can offer their experience? 










The chaise lounge version is SUPER comfy, but not really practical for me to work in. But after running a 10k, my husband, friend and I just melted in these (yea, we were shopping in Ikea right after a race, but our friend had never been  ).


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I have one.  It's pretty comfortable.  I love it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have the chair/ottoman set that I bought years ago. It's really comfortable, but I don't use it much because where I have it I also have a beat up old overstuffed recliner that Noggin likes me to sit in, because then he can jump up and sit in my lap (with half of his 50 pounds distributed onto the cushioned arms so I don't get squashed).  But I really did like sitting in the Ikea chair while watching TV and listening to music.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I use to have one and i loved it. It was a great chair to sit in and play games or read.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I had one with the ottoman for years.  Loved it.  Very, very comfortable.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw this in the catalog that arrived yesterday, and dog-eared it. I think it would be very nice in my guest bedroom.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I got one recently, and I love it. I posted some pictures in the Gallery: Link

It's super-comfy for the way I like to sit and read, which is straight up with my feet propped on the footstool and the Kindle DX propped against my knees.

Plus, the wood frame is great for the clip lamp I got at Ikea to read by, there's a picture and link for the lamp in my other thread, too. The lamp was in the lighting section, with a bunch of other clip and wall mounted "office" lights.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I've had two of them with the footstool out on our screened porch for about 4 years now. They are wonderful. Great for reading or just relaxing. There's just enough bounce in them to satisfy anyone who likes rocking chairs. My husband can't sit in them for more than a few minutes because he immediately falls asleep. 

They are not designed to be outdoors but, as long as I'm being careful to close the windows whenever it threatens rain, they have held up beautifully - even through the cold midwestern winters.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, and Meglet, your pictures are great! I wish I was there right now.  I think I definitely need to get one of these.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh how I wish I had an Ikea closer to me. Its just way to far away to get too in any practical way. 

I used to shop in one in Germany all the time. We only went once to on here in Texas and I didn't think of looking at chairs, we got a great all wood bookshelf that time. 

Unfortunately they ship very little from online catalog and i dont even want to know what shipping would be. 

That chair looks so comfy.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I just wanted to let you all know that thanks to your replies, I got my new Poang chair last night and it's wonderful!  We had a hard time choosing a cushion because we have a child and a dog, so we wanted something that wouldn't show dirt too quickly, but we weren't loving the material on the brown, but we ended up going with brown and we love it. Now to get a new couch...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay, I'm glad you like it! It did look pretty comfy, so I think you made a good choice.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had a chair and ottoman for 3 years and it get heavy usage...from me and 2 cats and a dog.  We all fight over who gets to sit in it.  It has held up really well after a cover change (do NOT dry it) except for 1 screw thingy that worked it's way out of the chair and crawled off into oblivion.  I wired the chair together and that's held fine for over 2 years.  Love it!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Anne Marie,
Please come back and post to this thread after you have "lived" in the chair for a few days, weeks -please.

Am most interested to see how it "wears" on you.

And Nogdog thanks for your opinions.

My Rascal is only 21 pounds of energy but around 10pm he looks for my lap too.
Need a chair that can accomodate.

Just sayin.......


----------

